# Black Spots on Yellow Lab



## underdogg101 (Mar 20, 2008)

I just noticed several black spots on a yellow lab. 
Haven't noticed it on any other fish.
Anyone have any idea what this could be and what I should do?

All parameters are acceptable. I take care of the tank consistently. It has been running for about 2 years. Any help would be great! Thanks in advance!!!!!


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

could be a number of things...take care of the simple ones first. could be stress marks...usually due to water quality. could be too much spiralina...got some pics?


----------



## Brandrcm (Feb 25, 2008)

I have a lab who gets stressed easily. He has black spots to almost a dusting look when this happens.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

i find that my labs get a little black when stressed as well ....another thing is too much spirulina IME will cause this black splotching as well.


----------

